# Дисцит позвоночника. Сильные боли в пояснице не дают маме встать на ноги



## ИгорьК (19 Май 2021)

Добрый день. Беларусь, Минск. Совпадение или нет, во время ковида, мама слегла с болями в позвоночнике. Было это в январе этого года. Ковид, слава Богу пока прошли, но мать до сих пор лежачая с сильными болями в поясничном отделе. В больнице ей поставили - дисцит. Был курс антибиотиками почти месяц в стационаре. Потом месячный прием таблеток на дому. Параллельно были еще заболевания - инфаркт селезенки, микроинфаркты сердца, геморрагический цистит. Но, основное, что не дает встать на ноги - боли в позвоночнике. Так и живем - две недели дома, две неделе в больнице с разного рода заболеваниями. Анализы сдаем регулярно. Последние - воспалительные процессы не дают. В крови бактерий нет. Что еще применить или курс какой, не понятно. Может есть еще какие методики обследования, лечения, или .... Просто уже руки опускаются, не понимая, что делать. Пытаемся ходить, сидеть - естественно боли сильные потом. Залеживаться, тоже плохо. Подскажите пожалуйста - что предпринять? Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (19 Май 2021)

@ИгорьК, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2021)

Снимки и анализы показать можете?
Корсет, ходунки, костыли?
Возраст.
Остеопороз?


----------



## ИгорьК (19 Май 2021)

Да, снимки какие есть попробую развернуть и сюда. Остеопороз 2 степени. Выпадение диска. 77 лет. Ходунки есть. корсет вот только купил. Снимки и анализы пока я передал так же врачу ознакомиться, заберу, обязательно все перекину сюда. Но, человек в основном лежит, т.к. сидеть трудно, ходить и стоять чуть легче.

Единственно все  снимки КТ и МРТ на дисках, просто нет. Как то можно такие передать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2021)

Лежа болит?


----------



## ИгорьК (19 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, если не вставать, то лежа успокаивается.  Когда посидит или постоит много (по 20 мин), то тоже может сильно болеть. Но недавно было, после сильной боли и обезболивания, не вставала дня два-три и уже лежа все успокоилось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> ...если не вставать, то лежа успокаивается.  Когда посидит или постоит много (по 20 мин), то тоже может сильно болеть. Но недавно было, после сильной боли и обезболивания, не вставала дня два-три и уже лежа все успокоилось.


Если это истинный инфекционный дисцит, то первое, что должны были сделать - определить не от туберкулеза ли это.
Определили?
В любом случае это год работы.
1. Лежание.
2. Ходьба, только в жестком корсете от попы до шеи.
3. Контроль инфекции.
4. Надежда, что срастётся.


----------



## ИгорьК (21 Май 2021)

Да, проверяли - не туберкулезный.
1.Сейчас больше лежим, только в туалет ходим.
2. Корсет купил, но не такой, а Поясничный бандаж Lumbamed basic. Сегодня первый день и ей реально в нем, пока, лучше.
3. Контроль инфекции?
Сегодня сестра забрала из больницы, прилагаю выписку. Диски еще не забрал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Да, проверяли - не туберкулезный.


Это главное


ИгорьК написал(а):


> 1.Сейчас больше лежим, только в туалет ходим.


И так до года


ИгорьК написал(а):


> 2. Корсет купил, но не такой, а Поясничный бандаж Lumbamed basic. Сегодня первый день и ей реально в нем, пока, лучше.


Хотя бы такой


ИгорьК написал(а):


> 3. Контроль инфекции?


Анализы (СОЭ, Лейкоциты)


ИгорьК написал(а):


> Сегодня сестра забрала из больницы, прилагаю выписку. Диски еще не забрал.


Там СОЭ - 320, скорее 32, но тоже много.
Когда поселений раз был анализ на СОЭ и лейкоциты


----------



## ИгорьК (22 Май 2021)

Последний анализ делали перед выпиской. Остальное понял. Может какие препараты? Гимнастику? Руки слабые. Значит с ходулями до туалета можно. Хотел ее в Минск перевезти в РНПЦ, но не выдержит дорогу в 300км. Спасибо большое за советы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Последний анализ делали перед выпиской.


Повторить через месяц


ИгорьК написал(а):


> Остальное понял. Может какие препараты?


Препараты кальция и Д3, согласовать с врачом.


ИгорьК написал(а):


> Гимнастику? Руки слабые.


Для ног! (шутка)
Лежачую!
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/kompleks-lechebnoj-gimnastiki-v-ostrom/



ИгорьК написал(а):


> Значит с ходулями до туалета можно.


Лучше все лежа, если вставать, то и корсет и ходунки


ИгорьК написал(а):


> Хотел ее в Минск перевезти в РНПЦ, но не выдержит дорогу в 300км.


Если возьмут, то везите. Лежа на полу в микроавтобусе, если нет коммерческой скорой.


----------



## ИгорьК (23 Май 2021)

Доброе утро. Вы сказали про корсет, а можете порекомендовать хороший? Нужны ли какие-то обезболивающие средства, или противовоспалительные, или может хондропротекторы, или еще что? Если да, то порекомендуйте тоже. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Вы сказали про корсет, а можете порекомендовать хороший? Нужны ли какие-то обезболивающие средства, или противовоспалительные, или может хондропротекторы, или еще что? Если да, то порекомендуйте тоже. Спасибо.











						Жесткий грудо-поясничный корсет с термопластиком Orliman TLSO-B  - Orliman официальный дилер в России |Ортопедический магазин
					

Купить жесткий грудо-поясничный корсет с термопластиком Orliman TLSO-B с быстрой доставкой по Москве и России в официальном интернет магазине. Бесплатная доставка от 5000р. Сертификаты, лицензии, гарантия, документы ИПР. Консультации по тел.: ☎ 8 (800) 600-32-90.




					orliman.shop
				












						Купить Корсет ортопедический грудо-поясничный Ottobock Dorso Direxa Posture 50R59  в СПб, Москве и России. Интернет-магазин, лучшая цена.
					

Купить Корсет ортопедический грудо-поясничный Ottobock Dorso Direxa Posture 50R59  с доставкой по Москве, Санкт-Петербургу и России




					kladzdor.ru
				












						Купить Модульный ортопедический корсет reh4mat: отзывы, фото и характеристики на Aredi.ru
					

Aredi.ru предлагает выгодные цены и отличный сервис. Модульный ортопедический корсет reh4mat - 14 846 ₽ : характеристики, фото и отзывы покупателей. Доставка по всей России и СНГ.




					aredi.ru
				









						Ортез OttoBock Dorso Arexa 28R140 гиперэкстензиционный купить в интернет-магазине. Низкие цены, скидки, акции. Доставка по России.
					

Купить Ортез OttoBock Dorso Arexa 28R140 гиперэкстензиционный в интернет-магазине. Низкие цены, скидки, акции. Доставка по России.




					domaster.ru
				




Что-то железное, не гнущееся.
Напомните завтра, покажу вариант, который мне нравится больше всего.


----------



## ИгорьК (24 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Напомните завтра, покажу вариант, который мне нравиться больше всего.


Здравствуйте, напоминаю. И еще вопросы. 1. Такого плана корсеты надевать нужно только стоя, т.е. больного необходимо по любому ставить. 2. На ночь их снимать же нужно и тоже ставить на ноги?
Что касается РМПЦ. В Минске два их - неврологии и травматологии. Так понимаю, что в нашем случае более профильным будет второй?
И последний вопрос. Так понимаю, что необходим максимальный покой, физкультура для лежачих, , корсет, кальций Д3, контроль за инфекцией и время? Больше никаких препаратов типа снимающих отек или еще что, не нужно? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, напоминаю. И еще вопросы. 1. Такого плана корсеты надевать нужно только стоя, т.е. больного необходимо по любому ставить.


Можно и лежа, а потом вставать по схеме.


ИгорьК написал(а):


> 2. На ночь их снимать же нужно и тоже ставить на ноги?


Снимать. Можно и лежа.


ИгорьК написал(а):


> Что касается РМПЦ. В Минске два их - неврологии и травматологии. Так понимаю, что в нашем случае более профильным будет второй?


Думаю, да.


ИгорьК написал(а):


> И последний вопрос. Так понимаю, что необходим максимальный покой, физкультура для лежачих, , корсет, кальций Д3, контроль за инфекцией и время? Больше никаких препаратов типа снимающих отек или еще что, не нужно? Спасибо.


Нет.


----------



## ИгорьК (25 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Напомните завтра, покажу вариант, который мне нравиться больше всего.


Извините, вы просили напомнить, что покажете Ваш вариант корсета.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно и лежа, а потом вставать по схеме.


Подскажите пожалуйста, что за схема упоминается?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

Fosta 4501, как вариант.

Одеть корсет.
Перекатиться на живот.
Спустить ноги на пол.
Встать на колени, подняться с коленей с опорой руками на твердую опору, лучше ходунки.

Важно. На кровати надо не проворачиваться, а именно перекатываться, поэтому диван разложить! И для самостоятельного переворачивания надо закрепить веревку поперек кровати.


----------



## ИгорьК (25 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, это все не наш случай. Мы с трудом, цепляясь за край кровати можем на бок лечь, а тут ноги и подняться с колен, что вообще не реально. Руки не тянут, слабые.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Это все не наш случай. Мы с трудом, цепляясь за край кровати можем на бок лечь,


Перекатываться и есть на бок, а потом на живот.



ИгорьК написал(а):


> а тут ноги и подняться с колен, что вообще не реально.


Не надо поднимать. Надо сползти с живота на колени и с коленей вставать.
Все другое сложнее или нужно с чужой помощью!



ИгорьК написал(а):


> Руки не тянут, слабые.


Поэтому и нужна веревка поперек кровать, чтобы хоть как-то, но цепляться и перекатываться.


----------



## ИгорьК (25 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Fosta 4501, как вариант.


Будет ли ей комфортно для постоянного применения и крепить проблематично каждое утро. Может более естественное такого типа  (бандаж грудо-поясничный женский), т.к. других вами предложенных, у нас нет, кроме Фоста. И вот этот еще, подороже - тренажёр-корректор для лечения остеопороза.


----------



## ИгорьК (25 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> и с коленей вставать.


Она из положения сидя, только с помощью встает на ходули, с колен не потянется совсем, руки слабые.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому и нужна веревка поперек кровать, чтобы хоть как-то, но цепляться и перекатываться


не совсем понимаю. Поперек, а как она будет вставать, если мешать будет, человек не маневренный, чтобы шею втянуть и согнуться где.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> будет ли ей комфортно для постоянного применения и крепить проблематично каждое утро. Может более естественное такого типа...


Какой сможет и какой примет.



ИгорьК написал(а):


> она из положения сидя, только с помощью встает на ходули, с колен не потянется совсем, руки слабые.


Тогда перекатиться на край, согнуть ноги, чтобы свисали, как противовес. Отталкиваясь рукой, сесть с опорой на две руки. Посидеть. И затем вставать.
Вставать как можно реже, в ближайшие полгода.


----------



## ИгорьК (25 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, фактически есть три корсета в продаже. Возможности примерять нет у нас. Я покупаю в Минске и высылаю туда. Поэтому и спрашиваю, какой из трех лучше, а какой следующий на ваш взгляд


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

Вижу две ссылки? Третий какой?


----------



## ИгорьК (25 Май 2021)

Предложенный Fosta 4501

Покопался нашел еще то у нас представлено.
1. Корсет ортопедический грудо-поясничный с пластиковой рамой ORLETT Артикул: LSO-991
2. Корсет ортопедический гиперэкстезионный ORLETT Артикул: HEB-997
3. Корсет ортопедический пояснично-крестцовый усиленный ORLETT Артикул: LSS-114
4. Корсет ортопедический пояснично-крестцовый усиленный ORLETT Диапазон D12-S4 ORLETT LSS-114 (ГЕРМАНИЯ)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2021)

Какой рост?


----------



## ИгорьК (26 Май 2021)

170
Нет, рост порядка 165+-


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Нет, рост порядка 165+-


Цена/качество:
Корсет ортопедический грудо-поясничный с пластиковой рамой ORLETT Артикул: LSO-991


----------



## ИгорьК (26 Май 2021)

Вы советуете этот?

А причем рост?

И как в этом корсете лежать на спине, боку - удобно? Моей же маме придется лежать полгода в нем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Вы советуете этот?


Этот.



ИгорьК написал(а):


> А причем рост?


Железный великоват при таком росте



ИгорьК написал(а):


> И как в этом корсете лежать на спине, боку - удобно? Моей же маме придется лежать полгода в нем.


Лежать без корсета. Одевать лежа. Вставать и ходить по минимуму в корсете.


----------



## ИгорьК (27 Май 2021)

Спасибо за рекомендации. Но, пока картина такая. Мать фактически лежит постоянно, причем бандаж Lumbamed basic постоянно на ней, только на ночь снимает. Но, есть но... Вчера например со слов сестры у нее к вечеру разболелась спина и пришлось делать обезболивающий укол. Такое бывает, когда она встает и походит. Но, мы ей запретили это делать. Одно из двух, или она все-таки с сиделкой ходили (может в туалет), или какие-то процессы? Вы вначале спрашивали, болит ли лежа? И еще, пришел результат посева мочи. *Клебсиела чувствительность к амикациную. *Сегодня привезут амикацин брынцаловский. Удивительно но этот препарат дифицит и в Москве тоже. Вопрос, до этого мы, как писал выше фактически 2 месяца принимали антибиотики в том числе из группы офлоксацинов она месяц. Или это новая больничная зараза, когда находилась там после принятия, или это не долеченная прежняя. И может ли этаже зараза вызвать дисцит и быть там. И что тогда делать, какой курс?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> ...может ли этаже зараза вызвать дисцит и быть там. И что тогда делать, какой курс?


Какая зараза вызвала воспаление, без пункции не определить.
Делать пункцию, больше опасности, чем пользы, если нет абсцесса.
Поэтому сеем на чувствительность и убиваем тот, что есть.
Откуда зараза точнее не определить.
Тут на форуме отписывался случай гангрены руки из инфекции зуба (посевами подтвердили идентичность инфекции).
Все решения принимать по рекомендации лечащего врача.
Если в корсете лежать менее больно, то пусть и корсет, ранее делали гипсовый корсет, гораздо неудобнее.
Пластиковый корсет - жесткий -только для ходьбы, одевать его можно и сверху полужесткого.


----------



## ИгорьК (27 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, понял, будем так и делать, спасибо.


----------



## ИгорьК (1 Июн 2021)

Добрый вечер. Хотел бы задать вопрос. На данный момент еще жесткий корсет, который вы советовали не приобрел. Читаю описание, там написано про фиксацию грудных от 11-го и поясничных позвонков. Но, у матери болит поясничный и крестцовый очень сильно (по словам в районе копчика) в вертикальном положении. Может в таком случае эффективнее будет такой? Корсет ортопедический пояснично-крестцовый усиленный ORLETT Артикул: LSS-114


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2021)

Он не держит 11 позвонок. Попробовать бы!


----------



## ИгорьК (2 Июн 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Попробовать бы!


Извините, не совсем понял. Если ей попробовать померять перед покупкой, то это совсем не реально. Или что то другое имелось?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2021)

Данный корсет не держит сломанный позвонок. В то же время Вы сказали, что боли в основном внизу. Два варианта: первое - одеть такой корсет и  девушка скажет, что ей гораздо легче. Легче лежать, конечно. Ходить в нём не очень хорошо. Второй вариант. Использовать корсет, у которого есть нижние такие же части верхние до самого верхнего грудного позвонка, с лямками с перекрестьем сзади. Это полужёсткий корсет. В нём в принципе хорошо лежать, хотя лучше вообще без корсета лежать. Но в нём можно и ходить. Он хоть как-то, но держит.


----------



## ИгорьК (2 Июн 2021)

Мы сейчас по вашей рекомендации только лежим, пока не встаем. И уже, как бы успокаиваются, по крайней мере боли. Но она лежит в первом приобретенном корсете Lumbamed basic, т.к говорит что в нем легче, по крайней мере поворачиваться. Если бы вы мне конкретно модели предлагали бы, мне было бы легче ориентироваться, т.к. я не медик. И, если даже у нас чего то нет в продаже, то я бы из похожего бы вам показывал, на одобрение. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2021)

Чтобы ходить, надо жесткий корсет
Модель обсудили.
Если лежит, то можно обойтись тем, что есть.


----------



## ИгорьК (9 Июн 2021)

Добрый день. Ситуация на сегодня такая. Закончили 10-дневный курс антибиотиков по инфекции, что в мочевом. Сдали анализы крови, мочи и на посев. Ждем результаты. Сегодня сестра свозила на коммерческой скорой в Гомель на МРТ. Результаты высылаю. Получается, что в нижней части есть некоторое улучшение, а в верхней L1-L2 наоборот. Что дальше делать, пока не в курсе. Может какие уколы Discus Compositum проколоть? Явно нужно опять антибиотик давать или колоть, чтобы очаги убирать. А какие? Короче, куча вопросов опять . Все это время лежали, в том числе день лежим в корсете, снимая на ночь. Здесь старое и новое обследование на МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2021)

ИгорьК написал(а):


> Ситуация на сегодня такая. Закончили 10-дневный курс антибиотиков по инфекции, что в мочевом. Сдали анализы крови, мочи и на посев. Ждем результаты. Сегодня сестра свозила на коммерческой скорой в Гомель на МРТ. Результаты высылаю. Получается, что в нижней части есть некоторое улучшение, а в верхней L1-L2 наоборот. Что дальше делать, пока не в курсе.


Хирурги примут решение.



ИгорьК написал(а):


> Может какие уколы Discus Compositum проколоть?


Нет. БАД.



ИгорьК написал(а):


> Явно нужно опять антибиотик давать или колоть, чтобы очаги убирать. А какие?


К хирургам.



ИгорьК написал(а):


> Короче, куча вопросов опять . Все это время лежали, в том числе день лежим в корсете, снимая на ночь


А днем зачем?


----------

